# Join Bronx's Van Cortland Park to Brewster NY. almost a Century Ride



## chriscc63

*Bronx to Brewster, Almost a Century 100 miles*

Join me for the monthly *Bronx to Brewster *almost a century Ride.
that's the Bronx's Van Cortland Park to Brewster NY Putnam County via the South and North Country Rail Trail.

Ok, time to update this
MY next ride scheduled Sunday *May 20th.2017*. and I will only be shooting for York town or Lake Maopac and not the full century:thumbsup: 
So, _you_, need to go out this week and get some miles in for this ride if you want to beat the pants off me, which shouldn't be too hard but just get out there anyway.

*Trail Condition Update*: I have no idea, I havent seen it since the fall. Has anyone completed the whole trail this spring yet?. The section just north of the reservoir bridge that was closed from erosion by super storm Sandy for a while has been reopened with limited passage. They ask you walk your bike thru this narrow pass. Believe me this is better than the dangerous detour they had. From what I feel of the amount of engineering work that needs to be done here $$, this will not be fully repaired for along time. But this is We$tche$ter, so who knows.

*The Ride;*For these first few Spring rides we will be turning around at either Yorktown 66 miles or Lake Mahopac 80+miles, depending on how much pain you and I are in. Then we shoot for the full Trail 2nd or 3rd group ride.

These "full trail rides" begin on the South County Rail Trail head that's in Bronx's Van Cortland Park. V.C.Park is right at the last stop of the #2 train. Meet in back of V.C.P. near to the golf course club house, at the benches on south end of the lake. We leave at 9:00am or 9:30 Intending to going to trails end in Brewster NY and back. Aprox 100 miles, usually return around 4:00pm.-6:00. Expect to ride at an average of 16mph. Please be able to keep this pace or aspire to so we can all ride together. This is _my_ monthly event on either Saturday or Sundays depending on mine and peoples availability. 

The first mile of the trail in Van Cortland pk, is a nasty dirt/wood chips and mud ride. Because Van Cortland park spent the money on a golf club house and not the trail. After that were on the "rail trail" and the rest is car free and is completely paved smooth. That is mostly flat with minor false flats. There is one section 10 miles up is Elmsford that puts you on side street for a mile and another that is 1/2 mile along highway 9W, but then its back to the trail. Aside from those stretches, there are no cars so there is no fear of death on a rail trail. You can go as fast as you want for as long as you can and only have to look out for squirrels, chipmunks and strollers and elderly folk. We will see and pass; lakes, ponds, streams, brooks, waterfalls, parks, and on the upper portion a horse farm and an apple orchard. (we stop and steal an apple in season) Through bucolic towns and over a reservoir bridge we go.









in the fall

Plenty of places to stop along way and not a problem stopping if you need to adjust, straighten, pick, scratch, photo, whatever. Bring your own lunch or get the melty cheesy burger I usually get near turn around point. Of course bring; cell phone, medical card, power bars, $, hydration, rosary and a SPARE TUBE for you. Obviously bring seasonal items depending on the weather like sun screen or wind breaker. Wind glasses I highly recommend and padded gloves always help. Fancy Bike pants with the cushy tushy padding are a must!

Canceling if its expected to rain or even looks like its going to rain, because I'm a p-ussy that's why.. Let me know if you plan to join just so we can confirm we are actually riding that day. I try to do this bi monthly so keep eyes out for this updated or save me to your favorites, subscribe to or what ever this site offers.

Photos were taken with my cell phone on separate rides on this trail.

Hope to see you then, now close your pc, put down that bag of potato chips and get your ass on your bike!


In the spring













:

The sign says "No Jumping From Bridge" so don't try and kill yourself.






View attachment 285829


This is why I don't like getting caught in the rain. 

View attachment 285828









Waterfalls just before one of the lake/parks along way 






View attachment 287786

trails end

this is a link to someone else's map of the ride that shows, well, the map and elevation changes, time, etc.
Putnam County Trailway (Bronx to Brewster and Back) - A bike ride in NYC, NY


----------



## apapage

Great pics. I live not to far from VCP and ride the southern trail regularly. Can't make the October 19th ride, but will consider later dates.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

Does this ride travel on roads with cars? The pictures seem to indicate only rail trails.


----------



## apapage

There is only about half of a mile of regular road in Elmsford where the southern trail ends and the norther trail begins. I prefer to ride the trail because there is so little traffic.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

This is fantastic. I can't do it this weekend but I will try soon. Not sure if I can do 100 miles, but I'll try maybe half to start.


----------



## SpankingSally

What is the surface like of the "rail trails". I've looked into going up that way before but thought I saw online that there is a lot of crushed gravel and wood chips. 

Is this nicely paved the whole way up until you move onto actual roads?


----------



## chriscc63

*The trail*

The first mile of the trail is in Van cortlandpk and it is nasty dirt/wood chips/mud. After that, the trail is car free and completely paved. There is only one section 10 miles in that puts you on a street for a mile but then its back to the trail. 

You can go as fast as you want for as long as you can and only have to look out for squirrels, chipmunks and strollers. No cars and no death threats.

I try to do this once a month so keep eyes out for another listing.
Please contact me here if you think you want to join me/us for this.


----------



## chriscc63

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> Does this ride travel on roads with cars? The pictures seem to indicate only rail trails.


Then there is one short section 10miles along at Elmsford that is on streets for 1 miles worth and another along the highway that's 1/2 mile long but it has a very wide shoulder. These may sound bad, but considering there is 50 miles of car free, paved trail with lakes, streams and waterfalls to see, I think its a small price.


----------



## apapage

I avoid VCP after rain because there is one particular section that can best be described as a mud pit. You can pick up the paved trail at McClean avenue. If you use strava, here is a link to one of my rides where i avoid the mud pit. Bike Ride Profile | Bx to Hawthorne near Bronx | Times and Records | Strava.


----------



## chriscc63

apapage said:


> I avoid VCP after rain because there is one particular section that can best be described as a mud pit. You can pick up the paved trail at McClean avenue. If you use strava, here is a link to one of my rides where i avoid the mud pit. Bike Ride Profile | Bx to Hawthorne near Bronx | Times and Records | Strava.


Oh I agree with you entering on VCP sucks, however, it is easier for people from city subway who may not be familiar with area to get to trail head in VCP and not get lost looking for McClean Ave. I would rather walk bike first 100 yards with group rather than not finding them at all. 

I have gotten on trail from McClean ave. before and Aside from the hill, its a good place to start.
Thank you for your input and the Strava link, I hope you join us and track the ride then we all can see the elevation chart as I am curious myself.


----------



## apapage

You can take a look at the profile here

I can't make it this weekend, but I am definitely in for the next one.


----------



## chriscc63

apapage said:


> You can take a look at the profile here
> 
> I can't make it this weekend, but I am definitely in for the next one.


Very cool, it seems we do a 273' ft climb on this ride.


----------



## apapage

I think the largest continuous climb is 228' at 2.5%. Total climbing is 2,890. Not my ride, but you can take a look at the specifics here: Bike Ride Profile | Morning Ride looking for AJ with the BadBoy near Yonkers | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## mtrac

Something to aspire to next year (noob). Getting bored of 9W.


----------



## apapage

mtrac said:


> Something to aspire to next year (noob). Getting bored of 9W.


Need at least three rides to mix it up. My favorites are Putnam trail, 9w, west side trail and orchard beach/shore drive.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

I work close to Van Cortland but have never been. I would like to try this out without doing the full century. If anyone's interested in 30-40 miles total from Van Cortland, maybe we could do a group.


----------



## apapage

I typically ride 40 miles total on the trail averaging 14 mph or so. The next time that I may ride this is Oct 26th, but I like to get an early start (around 7AM).


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

I am down for riding 40 miles on the 26th at 7AM.


----------



## mtrac

apapage said:


> Need at least three rides to mix it up. My favorites are Putnam trail, 9w, west side trail and orchard beach/shore drive.


Not to threadjack, but do you have suggestions for rides in NYC? I live in Cliffside Park, not far from the GWB. I ride 9W on either Saturday or Sunday and am up to about 50 miles round trip. Have been doing some shorter trips on the other day. Thanks.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

There are only two rides to make good pace in NYC: Central Park loops or the Hudson Greenway. If you ride both early you won't have to deal with too many pedestrians. From Dyckman to the Bowery is like 15 miles one direction. So my advice is to get off the bridge, ride north to 181, ride west on 181 and cross the foot bridge across the GWB, ride south. It will be very flat. If you go after 10AM it will be slow in a few sections. Ride the whole way to the tip and then up the east side until you hit the UN. Then reverse course. That will be close to 28 miles or so. If you want to connect to Brooklyn or Randall's Island, you can make it longer.


----------



## apapage

How was the turn out?


----------



## chriscc63

*Next one scheduled 11/9 or 10th*
I'm free both days so chime up and let me know what day works best for anyone!


----------



## chriscc63

apapage said:


> How was the turn out?


Many express interest but it was only the two of us and the weather was great.


----------



## Social Climber

I live right near the North County trailway (by Route 117) and have ridden north to Brewster and south to VCP many, many times. For people who have not done so, it is well worth your time. Relatively flat and easy, as Chris CC points out there is only one part, for maybe 1/2 mile, where you are riding with traffic (Route 9A in Elmsford), and another part where you are riding on Route 100 (Pleasantville to Millwood) but there is a very wide shoulder. Once you reach Millwood it is all car-free trail (but there are some intersections you need to stop at). It is a very scenic ride, particularly the northern parts. Last time I was on the South trail (about a year ago) parts of it were a bit rough, needing to be repaved, but there is also a nice section south of Yonkers that was brand new.


----------



## chriscc63

Thanks Social Climber for supporting Rail Trail awareness and this threads accuracy. Look forward to passing you on the trail.


----------



## Social Climber

No problem. I assume that since you rode it 2 weeks ago you know the detour just north of the bridge, on Route 118, due to the trail repairs. I should have mentioned There is some traffic there for about 1/8 mile, and a steep climb to get back on the trail but it's only about 100 feet. 

BTW if anyone wants some nice side trips off the trail or has any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## chriscc63

Social Climber said:


> No problem. I assume that since you rode it 2 weeks ago you know the detour just north of the bridge, on Route 118, due to the trail repairs. I should have mentioned There is some traffic there for about 1/8 mile, and a steep climb to get back on the trail but it's only about 100 feet.
> 
> BTW if anyone wants some nice side trips off the trail or has any other questions feel free to PM me.


Social Climber:
Thanks for your input. Yes, I did not mention that nasty little detour and hill just north of the reservoir bridge. I chose not to go into elaborate detail with the original posting here but please inform us any side trips you know of that we can benefit from.


----------



## Social Climber

chriscc63 said:


> Social Climber:
> Thanks for your input. Yes, I did not mention that nasty little detour and hill just north of the reservoir bridge. I chose not to go into elaborate detail with the original posting here but please inform us any side trips you know of that we can benefit from.


Seriously, the possibilities are endless. How far off the trail do you want to go? How much climbing can you stand (that's a loaded question, if you want to ride off the trail in Westchester chances are you'll have to do a lot of climbing)? I can get you over dams and around scenic reservoirs, to nice little towns like Katonah and Chappaqua (maybe you can see the Clintons) all the way to Greenwich or Ridgefield, Connecticut if you really want to put in some miles (maybe you can take the train back from there). If you are serious about a side trip PM me with some requirements and I'll try to put something together for you on ridewithgps.


----------



## apapage

It's hard to block out a whole day for riding. I am up for the 9th. If we can get an earlier start that would be better for me. I will spread the word to see if we can get more interest.


----------



## chriscc63

apapage said:


> It's hard to block out a whole day for riding. I am up for the 9th. If we can get an earlier start that would be better for me. I will spread the word to see if we can get more interest.


I wouldn't mind an earlier start also but, If I am gone all day I have to run Rocky in morning otherwise he eats the house and starts with my antique furniture.


----------



## apapage

Doesn't have to be at the crack of dawn, maybe 8:30 or 9:00. One of the guys that I ride with is in and I will see if I can get one more.


----------



## chriscc63

apapage said:


> Doesn't have to be at the crack of dawn, maybe 8:30 or 9:00. One of the guys that I ride with is in and I will see if I can get one more.


Sure maybe 9:00 I can do. Well will finalize it all a day or two before. I also have another rider. 

Sounds like 4 so far.


----------



## chriscc63

Last weekend I was partying in Key West harder than I thought, I guess my body got rundown because I came down with a awful chest cold. Coughing lungs out now. Was hoping to recover by now, but Haven't. I can _not_ ride tomorrow, which sucks because I have been planning this for a month now. 

I encourage anybody reading this forum to go ride tomorrow and enjoy life.

I expect to recover by next weekend so I am rescheduling my ride for next Sat or Sun 11/16-17 I don't care what the wife or the mistress says.

I hope you can join me then.


----------



## chriscc63

I am still sick but hope to recover well enough to ride this Sunday 11/17. 

If anyone is up for it please let me know.


----------



## pone

ok, time to bump this thread. has anyone been out on the path yet this season?


----------



## chriscc63

Yes Yes, I just went 77 miles on Sunday and I posted that on another thread. Went from beginning (Van Cortland pk) to Yorktown hts. Trail was relatively clean, no pot holes like expected after this winter. Only one pot hole in tunnel under overpass by Croton. Not much sand or washed dirt on trail. Just one fallen tree partially cut away but passable. don't know about north of there, and there were still piles of snow. 

photo taken this Sunday at reservoir bridge


----------



## pone

cool, that's good to hear! i kept meaning to head up there at the end of last season but work got really busy. i've mostly been on the trainer over the last couple months so i really don't know what kind of shape i'm in. i'll post up here if it looks like i can join.


----------



## chriscc63

pone said:


> cool, that's good to hear! i kept meaning to head up there at the end of last season but work got really busy. i've mostly been on the trainer over the last couple months so i really don't know what kind of shape i'm in. i'll post up here if it looks like i can join.



*Pone:* If you have been on the trainer (spinning)for the last few months regularly than your probably up for it. Go out this weekend for a short but strenuous ride and see where you stand. I only intend to make it to Lake Maopec on this ride about 88 miles because its only my second big ride this spring.
Anyone else?
Hope See you then.


----------



## chriscc63

I am finally getting my ass of the couch with my new bike and are ridding this trail on May 20th. for all those who want to join


----------

